# Color Michelin Pro3 Race available now!!



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Just ordered a pair of red ones from Probikekit

They have red, yellow and digital blue in stock now.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

Red, yellow, dark blue, and our digital blue are all now available.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Michelin Man said:


> Red, yellow, dark blue, and our digital blue are all now available.


Maybe some day, just PLAIN BLACK!

I might just go back to the Ultremo too get all bacl agin, even though I prefer these just a tad more overall!


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> Maybe some day, just PLAIN BLACK!


We will have an all black tire and it will hit the markets some time later this summer.


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

Michelin Man said:


> We will have an all black tire and it will hit the markets some time later this summer.


Why is black the last to come out? I have a difficult time believing people buy colored tires over black. Once I go through my supply of P2R 25s maybe the Pro3s will be available in 25/black.

Tim McTeague


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

mcteague said:


> Why is black the last to come out? I have a difficult time believing people buy colored tires over black. Once I go through my supply of P2R 25s maybe the Pro3s will be available in 25/black.
> 
> Tim McTeague


Not sure why they are among the last to come out. I would imagine it is because it is a new tire for us and they wanted to release the "standard" colors which is the red, light blue, dark blue and yellow first. The all black tires will be released when the signal orange and neon flash are being released.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Michelin Man said:


> We will have an all black tire and it will hit the markets some time later this summer.


Great!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

mcteague said:


> Why is black the last to come out? I have a difficult time believing people buy colored tires over black. Once I go through my supply of P2R 25s maybe the Pro3s will be available in 25/black.
> 
> Tim McTeague




But the black with gray tread came out first. Isn't that considered releasing the non-flashy color version first ?


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

Michelin Man said:


> ...when the signal orange and neon flash are being released.


Well of course, those are obviously colors we can't live without!!  

Are the paisley and plaid coming out this fall? I can't wait.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

kdub said:


> But the black with gray tread came out first. Isn't that considered releasing the non-flashy color version first ?


We are releasing the "non-flashy" colors (red, yellow, dark blue and light blue) first because that is what people are used to seeing from Michelin.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, at least we're getting a black tire from michelin. In the mean time, I think I'll try the new(ish) Continental GP4000S to see how I like it. Sucks it can't be the prorace 3s, though.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I still can't believe people buy colored tires - I never see them where I ride.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

when wiil the light grey ones come to market?


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

Michelin Man said:


> The all black tires will be released when the signal orange and neon flash are being released.


What on earth is neon flash? I'm having flash backs of early nineties italian professional team kits. Purple, day glo yellow and pink all in the same tyre perhaps?


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> Hey, at least we're getting a black tire from michelin. In the mean time, I think I'll try the new(ish) Continental GP4000S to see how I like it. Sucks it can't be the prorace 3s, though.


I tried the 4000s and didn't like it. A couple of flats and a sidewall blew after 3 rides, so I tried the Pro 3 (grey stripe).

Feels a lot better, easier to seat on the wheel and looks better. I was looking for an alternative to Vittoria open corsa (only a cost issue), so the Pro 3 seems like the winner.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

corky said:


> when wiil the light grey ones come to market?


A light grey Pro3 Race is not currently in our product plans for 2008, we are focused on key colors for the market such as the dark grey, and primary colors. In September Michelin will introduce 3 new colors of the Pro3 Race, however light grey is not one of them.


----------



## Noupy (Aug 25, 2003)

*Red on Shamal wheels !!!*

The color match is really close, fairly easy to put on the Campy rims.
202 and 203 grams .


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

Michelin Man said:


> A light grey Pro3 Race is not currently in our product plans for 2008, we are focused on key colors for the market such as the dark grey, and primary colors. In September Michelin will introduce 3 new colors of the Pro3 Race, however light grey is not one of them.



I just found your post while googling to see if the Light grey had been released yet. The Michelin website shows Light grey as an option. I Know you know Michelin tires so I ask again No light grey Pro 3 race.

I have been riding my PR2's a little two long waiting for the 3's to come out *but I must have Light grey.* Anything else just wont work.



















Do you see my problem? Do I have to buy up all the pr2's in light grey?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

"Fred" , light grey is definitely the only color to go for your bike. Looks great!

Unless you swap out the saddle and bar tape to red, then you can use the red tires


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

kdub said:


> "Fred" , light grey is definitely the only color to go for your bike. Looks great!
> 
> Unless you swap out the saddle and bar tape to red, then you can use the red tires


That wont work either, all the look logos are silver (It is hard to tell in the pictures).


----------



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

*Pro3 race in 25C?*

When will the Pro3 race be available in 25C?


----------



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

Are Pro3 race available in 700x25 size yet ? All I see are 700x23 sizes. Thanks


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

TheDarkAce said:


> Are Pro3 race available in 700x25 size yet ? All I see are 700x23 sizes. Thanks


The 25c tires are not available yet. They should be hitting stores sometime in September.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

Fred said:


> I just found your post while googling to see if the Light grey had been released yet. The Michelin website shows Light grey as an option. I Know you know Michelin tires so I ask again No light grey Pro 3 race.
> 
> Do you see my problem? Do I have to buy up all the pr2's in light grey?


I do see your problem, but at this time, the light grey Pro3 Race is not currently in our product plans for 2008, we are focused on key colors for the market such as the dark grey, and primary colors. In September Michelin will introduce 3 new colors of the Pro3 Race, however light grey is not one of them.


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

Michelin Man said:


> I do see your problem, but at this time, the light grey Pro3 Race is not currently in our product plans for 2008, we are focused on key colors for the market such as the dark grey, and primary colors. In September Michelin will introduce 3 new colors of the Pro3 Race, however light grey is not one of them.



Thanks!

Will Michelin keep the pro 2 race in there lineup or will they be discontinued?


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

Fred said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Will Michelin keep the pro 2 race in there lineup or will they be discontinued?


The Pro2 has been discontinued as of January of this year (2008).


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*White!!!!*



Michelin Man said:


> In September Michelin will introduce 3 new colors of the Pro3 Race, however light grey is not one of them.


I love white, and don't consider it to be flashy. I had white Vittorias a while back. When is white coming out. And yes, I ride my bike but unlike some people on this forum who flame people for having colors, I clean my bike.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

QQUIKM3 said:


> I love white, and don't consider it to be flashy. I had white Vittorias a while back. When is white coming out. And yes, I ride my bike but unlike some people on this forum who flame people for having colors, I clean my bike.


I see nothing wrong with wanting white tires on a bike. I can say we have an "Ivory" Pro3 Race tire and it will be available in September with the other 2 new colors and 25c.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

I put some red Pro3's on my bike, running 110-120psi. First corner out of the parking lot going ~18mph tires slipped on the pavement. Road rash, scratched up red shifters, and broken phone. Not saying Pro3's are bad, they are super grippy. Just a warning that there can be a short break in period (I road a 50 mile ride on wet roads later that day and was fine).

Only other complaint is that I already have a small tear/hole at the top of the sidewall (right where the color changes) and can see the tube. But hey, they're race tires and I'm using them for training/commuting/racing. I probably ran over a sharp rock or something.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

david462 said:


> I put some red Pro3's on my bike, running 110-120psi. First corner out of the parking lot going ~18mph tires slipped on the pavement. Road rash, scratched up red shifters, and broken phone. Not saying Pro3's are bad, they are super grippy. Just a warning that there can be a short break in period (I road a 50 mile ride on wet roads later that day and was fine).
> 
> Only other complaint is that I already have a small tear/hole at the top of the sidewall (right where the color changes) and can see the tube. But hey, they're race tires and I'm using them for training/commuting/racing. I probably ran over a sharp rock or something.


This is the third or fourth case I have heard about 'seam' punctures at a color change or technical seam difference. I had a hole at a color change with only eighteen miles of suburban commute. I was pissed, and wanted to complain to Michelin, but they are race tires... road conditions are subjective... it's a tire, they're supposed to get torn up ...

OH, and I sure do miss my light grey pro 2 race's


----------



## sufik (Mar 16, 2008)

*Torn Pro3*

Hi,

I have had these tire for the past 1000km. both the front and the rear have tear holes (from which i can see the tube).
the rear tire has two ~2 mm holes while the front has one which is 1.5mm.

BTW the holes are all located at the grey part top of the tire.

Not what i would expect.

Thanks.


----------



## Michelin Bicycle Tech (Nov 14, 2007)

lalahsghost said:


> This is the third or fourth case I have heard about 'seam' punctures at a color change or technical seam difference. I had a hole at a color change with only eighteen miles of suburban commute. I was pissed, and wanted to complain to Michelin, but they are race tires... road conditions are subjective... it's a tire, they're supposed to get torn up ...
> 
> OH, and I sure do miss my light grey pro 2 race's


Hrm, how interesting. This is the first time that I have heard of anything like this. If the seam is tearing apart, that would be a warranty issue. I would take them back to the shop that you got them from and have them get you a new set. No reason for the seam to be tearing apart like that.


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

What's the overall opinion of the Mich Pro 3? I bought a pair and got a flat in less than 200 miles. Maybe it's just a fluke, but it's concerning. It was a puncture on the sidewall (which seems thin), must have happened around a corner. Also, the tires were really tough to mount to the rim, had to get into greco-roman mode to get them on. While the tires seem to grip the road very well, they do feel more spongy than the Vittoria Diamonte that I used to ride. Perhaps it's because they are maxed at 116psi, while the Vittoria's were at 125psi.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Just put on PR3 after running PR2 for the past year. Almost 75 miles later blow out! I didn't see or feel the rock but apparently it was sharp enough to make about a 5/8" perpendicular cut across the tread to the sidewall. It looks like someone cut it with a knife. Maybe a fluke, who knows...but

I want my PR2s back!!!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I've been running on my PR3 for a month and a half with 510miles on them; including a couple of century rides. So far no problems, no flats and I love them! I am waiting for the RED ones to be in stock again at PBK so I can order another pair.


----------

